# [feeler] Is there a market for this Nikon F601?



## groan (May 8, 2012)

I'm just checking before I list it here if there would be any interest in this camera body.
It hasn't been used for years and I'll put a roll through it before listing it but I just wanted to check first.

Ebay was of no help except for the many f601 bodies listed with no bids and prices ranging from a few hundred! down to $30.

Of course the lenses will work on any Nikon camera.
Sigma 28-70 UC 3.5
Sigma 70-210 UC 4 "Macro" (not really macro but it's labeled macro)

Sorry for the crappy fuzzies.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 8, 2012)

Possibly ... film photography is the in thing with the Digital crowd (Ok, just a wild guess).

Put it up, see how it goes ... looks like it is worth as much as my Bessa.


----------



## chris (May 9, 2012)

"Ebay was of no help except for the many f601 bodies listed with no bids and prices ranging from a few hundred! down to $30" - this says all you need to know - they can't even be sold at $30. Also having no Nikkors with it won't help.


----------



## groan (May 9, 2012)

I was thinking that but ebay isn't always the best gague. I figured this community would give me a better idea since this is where the advanced enthusiasts come. 
I'll keep this feeler up for a bit before I decide to shelf them or donate them to a museum.


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2012)

Back in the day it was a consumer grade, mid-range, kit camera. It was in between the F401 and the F801.


----------



## groan (May 9, 2012)

Correct. I owned both the 501 and the 801.
Great series.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 9, 2012)

No.

Its a fine camera, but the used market favors the high end pro cameras or the older metal cameras.


----------



## groan (May 10, 2012)

That was my feeling too. 
Given that the lenses are still valid I assume someone might be interested in them. Perhaps I'll post those up and see what happens. Ebay I mean. I don't expect anyone here would want them.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 10, 2012)

groan said:
			
		

> That was my feeling too.
> Given that the lenses are still valid I assume someone might be interested in them. Perhaps I'll post those up and see what happens. Ebay I mean. I don't expect anyone here would want them.



Youll probably find a buyer for the lenses, but be warned that off-brand zooms are not that desirable.  If u put it on an ebay auction with no reserve you will get fair market value.

Personally id keep the kit and use it.


----------



## compur (May 11, 2012)

They're actually good little cameras (not that that means anything to "the masses" these days). I have one. The big deal with this camera when it was introduced was its flash features. The built-in flash could do slow speed 2nd curtain sync.  I think it was the first camera with that feature. Nikon pushed that in its advertising at the time and those types of photos became all the rage for a while (motion blur with a flash pop at the end).

They have a major mechanical weakness though -- the film door latch is weak and these cameras are now often found with that part broken. If you own one be gentle when you open and close the film door.

There was also a manual focus version of this camera: the N6000 which had no built-in flash. The N6000 was kind of an odd camera because it was made for AF Nikkor lenses (the only type that supported all the cameras modes) yet you had to manually focus them.


----------

